# Radeon 6870X2 reviewed



## rchi84 (Jul 7, 2011)

The first review is up 

Overclock 3D review of Powercolour 6870X2

Promising start. Let's hope they get the pricing right..


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2011)

^^Its around 40 pounds expensive than 6870cf but is a bit faster as well. So highly recommended imo.

Amd should have thought of it before as a product launch cause it would have been great.

Thanks for the review buddy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

It's wayy to expensive, look here:

Newegg.com - PowerColor AX6870X2 2GBD5-2DHG Radeon HD 6870 x2 2GB 2 X 256bit (256bit) GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

Another review:

*www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/vtx3d-hd6870-x2-review/


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ Look carefully friend. I mentioned pounds and not dollars. 500 dollars are roughly equal to 300 pounds.

And at this price, its a bit cheaper than the gtx 580 and is a better performer than the 580 as well.

But the main concern is the heat and 86c is very hot. So in countries like india, that can be an issue in hot places like north and eastern india. 
Besides there are also some micro-stuttering issue.
So people should not jump for it right away but should wait for these problems to be fixed.
Btw thanks for that good review buddy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

> And at this price, its a bit cheaper than the gtx 580 and is a better performer than the 580 as well.



True true very true, at some places it performs better than GTX580, and in some places, better than GTX590, and in some, better than GTX580 SLi.

Overall I would say, "WIN CARD"


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> True true very true, at some places it performs better than GTX580, and in some places, better than GTX590, and in some, better than GTX580 SLi.
> 
> Overall I would say, "WIN CARD"


And when micro stutter kicks in?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

> And when micro stutter kicks in?



note: driver performance

Microstutter is there in every dual-setup.


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> note: driver performance
> 
> Microstutter is there in every dual-setup.


Better go single then?


----------



## asingh (Jul 7, 2011)

^^
With mature drivers there is hardly micro stutter in games. Unless you "look" for it, instead of pointing your gun at the enemy.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 10, 2011)

Another review. This time by Techpowerup.

Radeon 6870X2 review


----------



## Cilus (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is the Club3D HD 6870 X2 review from *Guru3D*.
Performance wise the card got the guru3D recommended award. The problem is the high noise level. The card is really cool, thanks to its custom cooling. Other problem is price, it is costlier than 2 HD 6870. But the thing is if you purchase this card, it will leave you space for future upgrades, adding another HD 6870 for Tri Fire or another X2 for Quad Fire. And two X2 is Quadfire is far better performer than a GTX 580 SLI in a cheap price.


----------



## asingh (Jul 10, 2011)

^^
Plus it will take up less space.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ Nice card, this should have come from ati from the start, so that it would be available everywhere, here in India we can't buy these, no club3d here, doesn't sapphire has a 6870x2? Is it available here?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 10, 2011)

No, there is no Sapphire HD 6870 X2. Only Powercolor and Club3D have launched the X2.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ Hmm, tirupati keeps powercolor, wonder if they will import it (probably not, seeing how they are going ga ga over evga, too little too late).


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ I dont think they will bring this gpu to India, this one is premium gpu


----------



## vickybat (Jul 10, 2011)

Its kind of a late launch from the boardmakers cause new gpu's are on the horizon.

But actually these cards make lot of sense. Amd did not launch them because it would have canibalised their 6970 gpu's.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 10, 2011)

Nahin yaar, the price gap is too much for it to be a threat to the 6970. But i agree, it makes the 6990 seem way overpriced..


----------



## vickybat (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ Isn't it 25k?


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Isn't it 25k?


6990? Its 40k+ here.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 10, 2011)

No vicky, if only simple conversions translated into market prices,lol. In the US, you can find the Radeon 6970 and Geforce 570s at around the 350$ range, which comes to around 16K in INR na. 

But we end up with a premium of around 3-5K on each card. So if the 6870X2 was priced at 500$ in the us, our price here would be closer to 30K. sad but true


----------



## vickybat (Jul 10, 2011)

tkin said:


> 6990? Its 40k+ here.



No no, i was querying about 6870x2.



rchi84 said:


> No vicky, if only simple conversions translated into market prices,lol. In the US, you can find the Radeon 6970 and Geforce 570s at around the 350$ range, which comes to around 16K in INR na.
> 
> But we end up with a premium of around 3-5K on each card. So if the 6870X2 was priced at 500$ in the us, our price here would be closer to 30K. sad but true



Oh, then 30k seems very overpriced.


----------

